# Mel will depart soon.



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I thought I could do this quietly on my own but it´s just a bit too hard. Mel had her surgery today to remove her tumor (sarcoma) in the vulva. I was hoping that maybe, just maybe it will be a clear margin removal. My vet phoned to say that they could not remove it at all. It was all quite extensive intwined with urinary tract and other glands. I guess I knew this because this morning at 5:30 Mel called me. I thought she wanted to go out to the varanda as usual but today she led me to our TV room and laid down on the carpet, heavily panting (which has been going on for a while now). We just laid there looking at each other for a peaceful moment. And I knew. 

Tomorrow afternoon we´ll bring her back home for a few days but we´ll have to say goodbye soon. My vet advises that she will deteriorate very quickly now and won´t be able to pee on her own apart from the pain. I even thought about not bringing her home but that seemed more difficult, at least for today. I know a lot of you have gone through this so I decided to seek a bit of help and encouragement from all you golden lovers.

So there, I already feel a little bit better.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Gentle hugs sent to you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My heart aches for you and your sweet beautiful Mel. 

I'm so very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry you have to deal with this. It is ALWAYS hard and hurtful but we here at GRF are here for you.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh sweet Mel. You are a doll. Sending you all calming moments and wonderful memories before she passes. I am so sorry.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's hard when we know it's time to say goodbye even when we know it's the best thing to do for our friends. They will always be in our hearts and our thoughts and we will always miss them. Sometimes we just have to let them go and free them from there pain. Mel is beautiful.. She reminds me of my girl that I miss so much. I am sorry your going through this final goodbye to your sweet Mel. It's hard ,I sure know how it feels. Hugs..


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I am so sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you. Been there


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What awful news.Wishing you both peace.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for this heartbreaking news about Mel. I do hope that you are able to have some special time together.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I am very sorry to read about the hard place you are in.. Poor Mel... I wish you the strength to bid a fond farewell...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mel*

I am so very sorry to read about sweet Mel. Ken and I have been blessed to be with each of our dogs, at the vet, as they crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you. Treasure those soulful moments. I know with the connection you describe, that you will give her the last final gift... that of taking on the pain so she can be free of it. When we lost Cody this summer, we found a vet that came to the house so he could be in familiar surroundings and not have the trauma of making the trip in to the vet. They sedated him first before the final injection. It was calm and peaceful. Perhaps that would be an option for you too. And as a former vet once told me, much better to be a day too soon, than a minute too late. Hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Hug her tight..


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry, goodbyes are never easy. Cherish your girl and thank her for all the memories she has given you*.*


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry to read this!
Take your time to say goodbye, I think she will appreciate it too!
My Kid stayed home with us for 9 days after receiving the diagnosis of a terminal cancer, he was already weak and we saw him fade away a little bit more each day until we decided to let him go. But I have wonderful memories of those days, yes they were incredibly sad and hard, but most of all they were full of love.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mel*

Checking in on Mel. Praying for you both.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

*Mel back home!*

Thank you all for such kind words and encouragements. Today Mel came home, managed to go for a short walk, do her business, ate some cooked salmon, chuchu (Brazilian squash) and pumpkins from my hand. She did not want any of her dry food so I took out some chicken, rice and veg I have prepared in the freezer for tomorrow but will pass by the pet shop to get some nappies and canned wet food, liver or something. I never tried them but I have a feeling she will like them. 

The vet says that it´s not possible to say when but the tumor will close her urinary duct and that is when we will have to take her in. Until then, we will take each day as it comes. I´m quite calm today, even managed to go through all the questions of preparing for final goodbye and afterwards without crying. Yesterday I was a mess. I couldn´t even say my name without sobbing. So thank you all for your support.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am glad she is home with you today. It's where she belongs, with the people she loves. Spoil her rotten for me.
PS She looks beautiful in the photo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mel*

Mel is so beautiful and I know she is glad to be home with you. Hug her tight!
What a beautiful picture this is!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Mel........


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

My heart aches for you. Mel is such a beautiful girl with one of the sweetest faces I've ever seen. I'm so glad she's home with you now.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry about your sweet Mel - love on her as much as you can!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is such a beautiful girl. All to well I know the sadness you are facing, yet know you will be doing what is best for your precious Mel. I am just so sorry.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you are facing this difficult and sad decision. Mel has the most sweet and lovely face. Holding you both in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------

